# RANT-I got kicked :( *again*



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> This is the 4th time I have been kicked. So here I was in the car being driven to hospital yet Again because one of my horses kicked me. But it was my new thoroughbred Lucy. I don't blame her but I don't blame myself. It was one of them things that happen when you own a 700kg animal that is 10 times the size of you. It was at feed time and the girls were a bit flighty. Lucy was crowding me so I did what came naturally and swung the bucket at her shoulder. Well she turned and kicked out, getting me straight on the bone in the arm.
> 
> At the hospital the nurse looked at my hospital record and said 'oh, you have been here 4 times now for being kicked by a horse. The hand, the face, and the hip!'
> I got x rays taken and there is no fracture just soft tissue damage. At this moment I am grateful for spellcheck as I just got home from the hospital and am all dosed up on painkillers!
> ...


Your horses do not respect you. Do some serious work with someone who can help you gain that respect back before they kill you


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm glad that you are ok but you do have some respect issues. And you may want to change the way you feed them. Would you like to discuss the hows and whys and maybe some things you can do to try to correct the issue? Or was this more of a rant post?

I'm glad you didn't get seriously hurt and that you aren't afraid of your horse. If you would like to turn this into a discussion I am certain plenty of people have experiences and advice to offer...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are feeding a crowd of of loose horses, never, ever, enter their area without a lunge whip. Wave it side to side about waist height. One will make the mistake of walking in to it but don't stop. It will make you horses keep their distance until you permit them to approach the feed. In a one on one situation it could easily be seen as a respect issue but horses being horses get squabbling with each other and don't worry about the human. Even if you don't have feed it is best to carry the lunge whip. A friend ignored my warnings and her horse quickly turned rump and kicked, barely missing her head. After that she never entered the field without a lunge whip. You need it to be at least 6' long, that's borderline kicking distance.BTW, don't be afraid to deliver a hard smack. Your horse isn't feeling any guilt for kicking you.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> If you are feeding a crowd of of loose horses, never, ever, enter their area without a lunge whip. Wave it side to side about waist height. One will make the mistake of walking in to it but don't stop. It will make you horses keep their distance until you permit them to approach the feed. In a one on one situation it could easily be seen as a respect issue but horses being horses get squabbling with each other and don't worry about the human. Even if you don't have feed it is best to carry the lunge whip. A friend ignored my warnings and her horse quickly turned rump and kicked, barely missing her head. After that she never entered the field without a lunge whip. You need it to be at least 6' long, that's borderline kicking distance.BTW, don't be afraid to deliver a hard smack. Your horse isn't feeling any guilt for kicking you.


An excellent piece of advice. 

I hope you're ok after being kicked, my coach snapped her femur in two when she got cow kicked doing a girth up. Hence something I try to avoid at all costs!
As the above poster said, a lunge or dressage whip is your best friend if you're walking into a bunch of horses. Often with food around, they're not trying to lash out at you, but at the other horses - food tends to bring out herd rivalry and if you happen to be in the way of a flying hoof, ouch! 
I always take a dressage whip in with me to feed my little group, the two yearlings are super friendly, but also like to push the limits a little. Billy has turned around once at me, didn't even get the chance to land a kick before he had a good welt on his backside. Has not even thought about turning his quarters to me again, and now stands patiently while the food is put down. 

Buckets are good to throw, from a distance, but never up close for the reason that you just found out - too close!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Did you kick the horse back?

That's what my RI asked me after I got kicked. I'm glad your okay. 

I know this isn't the best approach for moving horses away from a person but when I would take grain out to catch my horse all the other horses would crowd around and start fighting over who was going to "get" the grain. So one day I decided that I had enough of being crowded and their fight so I kicked the closest ones in the chest (they wouldn't move when I pushed them), they moved away, and then I said, "Hey!" They haven't bothered me about grain in the pasture since then. They still follow me around but they won't crowd close. And they are still easily catchable without grain.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This was first time in a while. No I don't need a discussion, I understand. My pinto mare really respects me now. She got. Rope across the rump a few times, she stood back away from the gate today. I have only had the one that kicked me for a few weeks, we are still getting to know each other. Please guys, don't judge me, it was one of them split second bad decisions and I learned from it. And just for the record, I take a rope in with me, but today I couldnt find it. Just please don't lecture me, I know where I went wrong and I am in pain. I learned the hard way.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

No lecture from me. Sorry you got nailed though, that always stinks.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I only have 3 horses. One rule I am VERY strict about is that the moment I set foot in a corral, I am THE BOSS.

A couple of weeks ago, I was trying to mix our new gelding with the other two. A fight developed between the geldings. They didn't break it up as soon as my foot hit the ground, so I sent all three of them running with the dressage whip.

It was a bit comical - the 15.3 Arabian mare in the lead, the 14.3 Appy gelding in #2, and the 13.o mustang in the rear. They didn't stop until I let them.

About 10 minutes later, the mare and the mustang started to go at it. Again, as soon as my foot hit the ground, I expected them to stop everything. They didn't, so they got some exercise.

It is quite rocky where I live, so if a whip isn't handy, a stone will do. Any more, I don't need a stone. If I bend down to pick up an imaginary one, the horses MOVE. And no, I've never injured a horse by popping one in the butt with a small stone.

If a horse gets pushy when I bring in the feed, the horse gets chased off and doesn't eat until I let him.

It is far too easy to be seriously hurt by a horse. When I enter, I am the Absolute Boss. All fussing must cease. A horse that stamps its feet gets fed last, or not at all.

That doesn't mean I'm cruel, or that my horses live in fear. A couple of weeks ago, while I was watching her get some training, my spooky mare got her foot tangled in a rope and bolted off, kicking and galloping. I called her name, and she turned 90 degrees and came straight to me. Then she stopped, put her head against my side, and waited for me to make the bad thing go away.

But when she turns her butt to me, she's asking for a 'butt-rub' - a hard scratch between the hip and backbone. She loves those. If she turned her butt to me in anger, though, I'd move fast - and then unleash hell and damnation on her.

Anyone can be kicked, but if the ER folks know you by name, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There is no judging going on here. That's why I asked if it was a rant or a discussion. Adding *rant* to the title.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

there's no way I think your cruel bsms. Tess my mare respects me heaps. I threw a brush at her when she was young for swinging her rump at me. As soon A s I am well, lucys going to get some respect lessons.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Pinto, I'm sorry that happened and glad you are OK. Please, please, be careful! People already gave good advices so I'm not gonna add to it. :wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sorry it happened, and I wouldn't have posted if I had read your 'no lectures' post first. 

However, while typing my response, I realized I had left my hamburger on the stove too long. My hint was the fire alarm. It was screaming, "*Man-cook! Man-cook! Man-cook!*"

Happily, after the alarm settled and the smoke cleared, I realized it was still edible. Charcoal is good for digestion. So I started eating, finished my post, and hit post reply. But all that took some time...so I didn't see the 'no lecture' until it was too late.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't think you lectured Bsms. But... hmmm... this would be a good time for all of us to stand in a big circle and kick you... especially since you are about to choke on a burnt cheeseburger... What do you say Pinto? Do we kick the man-cook?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That's ok bsms.

I just went and wiped The mud and blood of my arm ( I was knocked out because of the pain killers and didn't get to do it before) and my arm is a funny shape. If they didn't confirm not fracture I would be convinced it was broken.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't worry BSMS, not just 'Man-Cook'... I had an unfortunate incident involving a croissant and a microwave earlier in the year. Croissant was frozen, I selected the 'frozen bread' option on the microwave. Apparently that option is intended for a whole loaf of bread, not a small, single bit of pastry. 
It microwaved for around 5minutes before I noticed something was wrong and went to check it out. Opened the kitchen door, and could not see a foot in front of me. I blew up the microwave... and in the middle of the debris, was a small, shrivelled black lump of charcoal, which I believe to be my croissant. 

Whoops!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^lol kayty 
I want to go and ride, sore arm or not and exercise my pony and teach Lucy some valuable lessons! I'm determined!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> This was first time in a while. No I don't need a discussion, I understand. My pinto mare really respects me now. She got. Rope across the rump a few times, she stood back away from the gate today. I have only had the one that kicked me for a few weeks, we are still getting to know each other. Please guys, don't judge me, it was one of them split second bad decisions and I learned from it. And just for the record, I take a rope in with me, but today I couldnt find it. Just please don't lecture me, I know where I went wrong and I am in pain. I learned the hard way.


 
This could so totally happen to anyone. I have put myself in this position many, many times. So, reading this reminds me to NOT do that anymore, dummy! 
Tess, so glad you were not seriously injured. YOu are one brave cookie!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha I'm just sore :/ but I'd have to say the hoof shaped bruise that's forming looks pretty cool


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hope it feels better soon! I've had a couple hoof shaped bruises myself, the last one my daughter told me "Sorry it hurt but mommy it's lots of pretty colors!"


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Just an update,

I just went down to feed and ready for a war. My weapon: a dressage whip. Tess was an angel as usual and stood patiently for her feed. All good. Now Lucy is straight up to the gate and crowding before I even get in there. A hard crack on the fence with the dressage whip and she went flying across the paddock. She didn't come near me again. Gave Tess her feed, Tess waited to be invited to eat. All good. Went to give Lucy her feed and she invaded me before she was invited. She got chased away with the whip, swung Round and lashed out. Well she got a hard crack across the rump (or wherever it connected) with the whip. She gave in and waited until I invited her. Got the message now she does. I'm not letting my guard down though!

P.S. Whacked my arm hard on the tree coming out and now my arm is VERY swollen and sore, just wont show mum


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Hope your arm feels better. I'm glad that you didn't have too much trouble with Lucy today.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Still very sore but that's expected.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have 6 or 7 groups of 6 or7 -- one has 10 geldings. I AM THE UNDISPUTED BOSS. I do not carry a whip -- don't even know where one is right now. When I enter their presence, they all come, but they stop about 6 feet away. They are NEVER allowed to show dominance toward each other in my presence. I AM THE LEADER. 

If one lays an ear back at another one, I say "Ah!" and the ears come up and the horse backs up a step or two. 

It is just how we live happily at my house. I am 65 and can barely get around some days. A kick would probably end my ability to work around them at all. I cannot even remember when I was last kicked -- it has to be 20 or more years ago. 

One of the things that always amazes me -- still: The longer I have been around horses (it is all I have ever done), the more strict I have become with them, the better they like me. I progressively have accepted less foolishness and 'horse-play' and have gotten much less tolerant. The strange thing is that throughout this progression (which has taken 50 years), they have gotten more and more affectionate and have come to worship me like some kind of a horse god. They follow me around, want to be caught, want me to interact with them, listen to me and respond better than they ever have. As I have gotten less mobile and less able to do things, I thought I would have more problems with horses respecting me and they would take advantage of me. It just has not happened. 

Since I cannot get around very well, I thought they would become more difficult for me to handle and instead, they have gotten easier. I definitely correct them much more quickly and insist on absolute respect. The little things turn into BIG things if yo do not take care of them when you should.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Proud of you Tess. My horses have always walked over me and I've been lucky to have horses that don't kick or bite or things could have been bad. This year is the first year in almost thirty years that I realized, I mean actually admitted that I was not in control. I am absolutely amazed at just what a little bit of discipline will do. Good job Tess!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Kicking at feeding time can also be a symptom of ulcers and this wasn't an accident it was on purpose. I think that is a very strong possibility especially if it is off the track.


----------



## Sairys (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad you're doing better and earning some respect, Tess!

I've been fortunate enough to not get kicked but I've dealt with gate crowding and especially those who like to charge the gate. When I first got back into working with horses I used to be nervous at giving them a good smack on the rump but it's getting easier. I worked with dogs for awhile and had to unlearn some behaviours that just wouldn't do it with a flight animal like a horse. I've since come to realize (largely thanks to my BO) that they're animals that appreciate a strong leader who they can trust. I know it's only enriched my relationship with them (and definitely removes the stress of wondering if we might have an issue today).

I hope your arm feels better soon, Tess, and have to thank you for posting your rant since I think everyone whether they're newbies like me or seasoned vets occasionally needs a reminder to be safe so we can keep doing what we love.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Churumbeque: she was vet checked before we bought her.

I woke up this morning with my arm very swollen, I must have slept on it  still sore...


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope your arm gets better soon! I have a dominance issue story to tell: One day, I was lunging my horse. I asked for him to trot, and he pinned his ears and charged at ME. He so asked for it. He never does that anymore, and you can ask my lunge whip why if you want to (; I've been kicked once, but it wasn't very hard because I was riding a horse, and the horse next to me kicked me (don't know how he managed that!) because the horse I was riding bit him.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Churumbeque: she was vet checked before we bought her.
> 
> I woke up this morning with my arm very swollen, I must have slept on it  still sore...


 Vet checked doesn't include checking for ulcers. That would be something that is not in a normal physical or PP exam


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmmm gee ur in the wars midge !!

Lol I think that nearly all of your horses have kicked you now
just a matter of respect


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It's a work in progress.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Glad your not seriously hurt, although I do agree with the others that you need to get respect from her ASAP before you get hurt again.

What ever way you choose to get her repect please be careful, I'd trongly sugget having someone else around just incase something happens.

Personaly I have only ever resorted to carrying a whip twice and both times it only took 1 smack to get them backing off. Rian once attempted to barge past me and squash me against a wall. He got a leadrope wacking him accross the face for it, never ever tried it again. 
I much prefer the leadrope method myelf.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cherie said:


> I have 6 or 7 groups of 6 or7 -- one has 10 geldings. I AM THE UNDISPUTED BOSS. I do not carry a whip -- don't even know where one is right now. When I enter their presence, they all come, but they stop about 6 feet away. They are NEVER allowed to show dominance toward each other in my presence. I AM THE LEADER.
> 
> If one lays an ear back at another one, I say "Ah!" and the ears come up and the horse backs up a step or two.
> 
> ...


Cherie-this is all well and good, but I hardly think the OP is at the point where she can walk into the pasture and get that respect-yet. THis is where she WANTS to be, not where she is, and frankly, it would be dangerous for her to approach her herd like this. They have already proven that to her.

OP-I would reiterate having someone around just in case there is another incident, and would also stress that A DRESSAGE WHIP IS NOT LONG ENOUGH! You need at least 6 ft. I am glad it worked out-this time, but you are asking for trouble. Please use a lunge whip to take with you-or swing a long lead.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Part of it is also how you walk. When I walk into the corral to halter a horse, I try to act like a good-natured but dominant horse. At feeding time, I try to act like a wolf who is fattening up his future meals, assuming I don't decide to eat them on the spot. They respond to the difference...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Feed time manners are paramount to me. My two are still getting the hang of it but the yearling is brilliant, I just halt her and tell her to stand and she'll usually wait. Two sessions with a long lead and a round pen was all it took.

Sorry you got kicked but it is ALWAYS preventable.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm working on it Faye.

The dressGe whip is working for now, they don't come near me. Lucy it getting th hang of things. Tess is the same as she usually is, she hasn't come near me for months now. Lucy Is starting to reaLise


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Im sure she will learn! Good luck with it PintoTess


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> I'm working on it Faye.
> 
> The dressGe whip is working for now, they don't come near me. Lucy it getting th hang of things. Tess is the same as she usually is, she hasn't come near me for months now. Lucy Is starting to reaLise


You are getting a lot of good advice. However, it is the "This is good enough for now" frame of mind which will keep getting you in trouble.
Bring the lunge whip or a long lead line. You may never need it. But if you are in a situation where you need to hit out at a horse with only a dressage whip, you will find that a kick can still reach you. A long lead or lunge whip will give you that extra few feet of distance.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Pinto Tess, i know how you must feel right now. Our OTTB has recently started kicking out not in our direction, but AT us still....as a message.....he hasn't connected yet, but we reallize the importance of sending HIM a message the very next time he does it.. 

His behavior is our fault as we let the rules and discipline lapse after a serious health issue, and we were just too happy that he was alive to discipline him, and he took advantage of us. which we knew he would, but let the rules slide nonetheless.:?

So now we are back to the beginning....respect training revisited.

Just wanted to say: even though Beau hasn't connected...yet.....I know exactly how you must feel.:-(


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh I know how you feel, trust me, I screw up all the time, but you learn so many things in the process!  Noones perfect, certainly not me. fingers crossed ur arm heals quickly for you!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im hoping so!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

My QH filly tried too kick me when she was about 1 year old. I saw her leg go right past my eye! Then she took off, i whiped the brush at her head and got her hard....She has yet too try that agian lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Haha


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yikes. Glad you're ok. Thos TB's sure do like their feet flyin'.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep ;/


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I know you requested no lecture, but I just wanted to point out this phrase:_



PintoTess said:


> No I don't need a discussion, I understand.


_and say that if you truly understood, it wouldn't have taken a *fourth* time getting kicked._

_I also agree with the multitudes that say a dressage whip is NOT long enough. _


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Do NOT jump to conclusions !! How do you know how I got kicked the other times?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Haha I'm just sore :/ but I'd have to say the hoof shaped bruise that's forming looks pretty cool


Picture, please?? Just for fun? :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe when I'm on my laptop, can't on iPod


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Do NOT jump to conclusions !! How do you know how I got kicked the other times?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_I am not jumping to conclusions, as you said this is your fourth time being kicked in the first post of this thread. _




PintoTess said:


> This is the 4th time I have been kicked.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah I know. You were making it out that it took 4 times getting kicked to reaLise I wasn't the leader. How do you know HOW I got kicked the other times? They were accidents that could happen to ANYONE!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Yeah I know. You were making it out that it took 4 times getting kicked to reaLise I wasn't the leader. How do you know HOW I got kicked the other times? They were accidents that could happen to ANYONE!


 It is way beyond the norm to have been kicked 4 times. I have had horses and had worked at a stable for years when I was younger and I have never been kicked. Knock on wood:lol:


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Does it matter how you got kicked the other three times?_


_Getting kicked, is getting kicked, is getting kicked, no matter who-where-what-when -how and why._

_You realising that you weren't the leader wasn't the point I was trying to make. You asked for "no lectures", but I think you could have used one. Not many people would wait till they were kicked *FOUR* times to do something about it, or not realize what THEY themselves were doing wrong._


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It does matter how! The other times was not a respect issue! You do not know me, how do you know what my horses think of me? Any horse can kick. At any time. Any where. Regardless of respect. People are just nit- picking now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Even the best farriers get kicked from time to time.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Wow. Calm down. I was just pointing out MY opinion, on a public forum._

_No, I do not know you, or what your horses think... _

_Again, my opinion, it doesn't matter if the kick was because of lack of respect or not. It is still a kick._


_Perhaps tiny, and I understand accidents happen. However, the same thing happening 4 times can't really be considered an accident. I don't think I could tell a police officer it was an accident that I got behind the wheel and drove after drinking, and get away with it._


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I wasn't saying they were all accidents, and I'm calm. I'm just upset


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Even the best farriers get kicked from time to time.


 From horses they do not know and maybe trying to trim an unhandled horse that the owner has not worked with and they get the dirty job of handling the horse and I bet it is rare that they get kicked. Especially if you do the percentages of horses that they handle.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Even the best farriers get kicked from time to time.


I've been shoeing 15 years, worked on some pretty nasty horses and I've not been kicked that much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know that farriers are pretty smart about not getting kicked, but I know it does happen. I know a very good farrier, and darn it all if he didnt' get kicked. I do not know why it happened, or if there was some place where he made a slip of judgement, but it does happen. 
My point was only that regardless of the background of Pinto's prior kicks, anyone can get kicked if they're around horses long enough. I have't been kicked in many years, like 35 years? But I realized from her description of her most recent kick that I could be kicked because of the risks I take when I go out in the herd and feed them. So, I appreciate being reminded to smarten up a bit about that.and maybe be a bit less casual about it. A person can only be lucky so long.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> It is way beyond the norm to have been kicked 4 times. I have had horses and had worked at a stable for years when I was younger and I have never been kicked. Knock on wood:lol:


 I was reluctant to post this as I was thinking bad karma and I got kicked today for the 1st time. My mare had an unusual bump on her inner thing and I squeezed it to see the texture and if it was tender. I got my answer.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

We all make mistakes...glad your okay!!

I did the same thing, but my gelding snuck into the barn. I got mad, slapped his belly, chased him out of the barn and WHAM. Left hind hit my arm then straight into my head, then right leg caught me in the *cough* chest and up to my arm.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Mango, that picture is horrifying. I am really glad to hear you're ok after that!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

pintophile said:


> Mango, that picture is horrifying. I am really glad to hear you're ok after that!


That would describe that nicely. I did have to chuckle at the contrasting sides of her face. One a sweet little smile, the other the World's biggest shiner.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That looks like a photo shopped anime nightmare!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> I know that farriers are pretty smart about not getting kicked, but I know it does happen. I know a very good farrier, and darn it all if he didnt' get kicked. I do not know why it happened, or if there was some place where he made a slip of judgement, but it does happen.
> My point was only that regardless of the background of Pinto's prior kicks, anyone can get kicked if they're around horses long enough. I have't been kicked in many years, like 35 years? But I realized from her description of her most recent kick that I could be kicked because of the risks I take when I go out in the herd and feed them. So, I appreciate being reminded to smarten up a bit about that.and maybe be a bit less casual about it. A person can only be lucky so long.


First-WOW mango-so glad you are ok......you were REALLY lucky!

Tiny-we all know stuff happens. ANYONE can get kicked. However-I would seriously doubt that many of us (at least the ones here to tell about it) have been kicked FOUR times-especially farriers. I would venture a guess that there are very, very few of them who have even been kicked twice by the same horse! The OP has now been kicked FOUR times, by (I beleive from this thread) the same horse. I do not give a rats behind what the excuse of the day is. She will not be able to make excuses when, god forbid, she is injured badly, or worse. Yes, it is a reminder to all of us, and that is great-but there is a definite trend here with this particular person and this particular horse. Perhaps it is the fact that, no offense intended OP, she seems, regardless of what most of us are saying, to think she knows how to "fix it". Here is a hint: A HORSES REAR LEGS CAN REACH MUCH FARTHER THAN A DRESSAGE WHIP!

I get it OP, I have a daughter, who also thinks she always knows best. If this had been her, something would have changed after the first time, or the horse would be gone, at least to her. You seriously need to think about this one and perhaps take some of the good suggestions to heart. You don't always get a second chance, let alone a third....or fourth.

I know you came here to rant and not get lectured, but it would appear that perhaps you have non-horsey parents who will take your excuses as an "answer". We ALL care about your safety. That is, after all, the most important thing here.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry you got kicked Tess, hope you're feeling better.

Mango, you should have bought a lottery ticket that day - the fact you are still here to tell the story is a matter of millimetres and a fraction of a second.

One of the most dangerous situations with horses is feeding a herd. No matter how much my horses respect me there's no WAY I would _rely_ on that in a feeding situation with herd dynamics in play. You have to have your wits about you and go about feeding in a sensible manner - separate them at feeding time if you must. Catch each one and tie them while you put the feed out if you have to. Whether they mean to kick you or the horse standing next to you doesn't really matter when you have a fractured skull!

Lastly - all horses are capable of kicking, even if they never have before. They are instinctive creatures. I have *never* been kicked by a horse but dammit if I don't act as though they _all_ kick and keep myself out of firing range, no matter how well trained they are.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

The average horse can kick about 1 foot farther than you think.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Look,
It is NOT by the same horse! I am not stupid, dumb, and I KNOW That my way is not best! EVERYONE makes mistakes, and then learns from them! I HAVE LEARNED! I DO NOT need to keep getti ng told the same thing over and over again. I GET IT. I am sure I am not the only person in the world that has been kicked 4 times. You are all making me feel like im hopeless and I don't know what I am doing. I can bet that if it was someone else on the forum that is well known there would not be a discussion like this. I know I am snapping, but I am sick of getting judged! I am listening to all you are saying, believe me I am, but most people are saying the same thing over and over again. I didn't post to get lectured! I know what happended how. Do you all see how upset I am over all this? I understand my horses now (and always have) This horse is new, only had her for a month or so, we are still getting used to each other.

FRANKNBEANS: Non horsey parents. Well to start off with, I have no dad. And my mum is horsey, she has had horses ALL HER LIFE, and she understands what happened! She told me to be careful and teach Lucy some Manners.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Look,
> It is NOT by the same horse! I am not stupid, dumb, and I KNOW That my way is not best! EVERYONE makes mistakes, and then learns from them! I HAVE LEARNED! I DO NOT need to keep getting told the same thing over and over again. I GET IT.


 Were all about talking about our own mishaps and have forgotten about you several posts ago. :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats fine then, im just very upset at the moment. I need to let off steam.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Look,
> It is NOT by the same horse! I am not stupid, dumb, and I KNOW That my way is not best! EVERYONE makes mistakes, and then learns from them! I HAVE LEARNED! I DO NOT need to keep getti ng told the same thing over and over again. I GET IT. I am sure I am not the only person in the world that has been kicked 4 times. You are all making me feel like im hopeless and I don't know what I am doing. I can bet that if it was someone else on the forum that is well known there would not be a discussion like this. I know I am snapping, but I am sick of getting judged! I am listening to all you are saying, believe me I am, but most people are saying the same thing over and over again. I didn't post to get lectured! I know what happended how. Do you all see how upset I am over all this? I understand my horses now (and always have) This horse is new, only had her for a month or so, we are still getting used to each other.
> 
> FRANKNBEANS: Non horsey parents. Well to start off with, I have no dad. And my mum is horsey, she has had horses ALL HER LIFE, and she understands what happened! She told me to be careful and teach Lucy some Manners.


my advice...

next time dont share. whether you want a discussion or not there are some people on the hf that cant help themselves.

if you didnt want to hear it dont start a thread on it in the first place..... there was really no point in starting it unless you wanted suggestions , advice or a lecture..

anyway hope that helped


----------

